

Show HN: Dear Henry... (we launched our first MVP) - clbrook
http://dearhenry.co/

======
bramm
My assumption would have been that some people would use this for more persona
or serious things. But after reading a few of the examples, it seems like it
could turn into a sort of
[http://dearblankpleaseblank.com](http://dearblankpleaseblank.com).

That site gets a good amount of traffic, but if that type of site is not your
intent, I would try to leverage the look of your site and it's content to
guide people in that direction.

~~~
clbrook
Thanks for the feedback :)

------
clbrook
It took us a month to build, but we did it!

Looking for feedback, if you have any :)

"Who's your Henry? ...write Henry a letter"

